# ما معنى اسمك المستعار



## ارووجة (24 يونيو 2007)

*مامعنى اسمك المستعار في المنتدى؟؟
ولماذا اخترت هذا الاسم بالذات؟؟*







*نادرا مايظهر شخصا اسمه الحقيقي على الانترنت
لذلك يلجأ الى اسم مستعار ممكن ان يكون هذا الاسم
قريب الى قلبه  وله تأثير عليه او شيء يميزه يحب
ان يظهر لنا هذا عن طريق اسمه المستعار*


*فأحب من الجميع  الاجابة على الاسئلة التالية:
السبب في اختيارك هذا الاسم؟
مااجمل أسم بالمنتدى؟وحسب شعورك لما هذا الشخص اختار هذا الاسم؟
ماأغرب أسم بالمنتدى؟*




*بتمنى من الجميع المشاركة*​:new5::new5:


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى اسمك المستعار*

ميرسى يا ارووجه على الموضوع فكرته حلوه  .... أولا" أنا أخترت الظهور بأسم بنتى لانها أقرب الى نفسى منى ...... ثانيا" صعب جدا" اقولك ان الاسم ده عجبنى اكتر من ده لآن كل واحد اختار الاسم الغالى عندة أو الى له معنى فى حياته لكن هقولك على الاسامى الغريبه و هى الا سامى اللى بتحسسنى انها لناس داخلين يتخانقوا او لناس ماشيين فى مظاهره وسأكتفى بالتلميح مثل الاسم الى اوله يأبى ................... والمدافع...............وغيرهم كتير بس مش فاكراهم ..........ربنا معاكى .


----------



## ارووجة (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى اسمك المستعار*

ربنا يخليهالك وتشوفيها اشطر دكتورة واحلى عروسة
ميرسي لمشاركتك الجميلة ياغالية
ربنا معاكي ^_^


----------



## nonogirl89 (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى اسمك المستعار*

فكرة حلوة ياارووجة
انا بقى اخترت اسم نونوجيرل عشان استاذ الانجليزي في ثانوى كان بيسميني بالاسم دة لدرجة انه اصبح اسم شهرة والسبب ان شكلي اطفالى شوية 
اما عن احلى اسم اللى في المنتدى عاجبنى جدا اسم كاندى وكمان كريزي جيرل 
ربنا يباركك ياقمر​


----------



## ارووجة (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى اسمك المستعار*

حلووو كتيرر
وانا هيك حسيت انك بنوتة بريئة زي الاطفال علشان كده كنت بقولك نونو الامورة :t33:
ربنا معاكي ياغالية ^_^


----------



## cobcob (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى اسمك المستعار*

*لذيذ اوى الموضوع ده يا ارووجة
اسمى ده كان بابا (الله يرحمه) بيندهلى بيه وانا صغيرة
ولما سألته عن معناه 
قاللى عشان كنتى مكبكبة فى بعضك وانتى صغيرة
يعنى كنت مكلبظة شوية

اما بقى عن اجمل اسم
الموضوع ده بيفرق لما الواحد يفهم الاسم
بس عموما بيعجبنى اسم candyshop

وبستغرب اوى من الاسماء الطويلة او اللى بتبقى جملة مش اسم

انتى بقى يا ارووجة اختارتى اسمك ده ليه؟؟​*


----------



## artamisss (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى اسمك المستعار*

انا معنى اسمى  ديانا  برضه يعنى ارتاميس هى ديانا وديانا هى ارتاميس
احيانا صحابى دلوقتى  ينادونى  ب  ارتا  ههههه 

بيتهيئلى ان اللى بيكتب اسمه الحقيقى فى النت بيعبر عن شخصيه واضحه او اللى فى قلبها على لسانها 
ده وجههههههههههه نظرى انا   ميرسى على الموضوع


----------



## فادية (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى اسمك المستعار*

انا بحب اسم فادي وفاديه لانهم بيرمزو لفداء المسيح لينا 
وبشوفهم اكتر الاسامي الي بتدل على المسيحيه 
اما الاسامي الي في المنتدى فكل واحد وليه طعم خاص وجميل اكيد 
موضوع جميل يا اروجه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ارووجة (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى اسمك المستعار*



cobcob قال:


> *لذيذ اوى الموضوع ده يا ارووجة
> اسمى ده كان بابا (الله يرحمه) بيندهلى بيه وانا صغيرة
> ولما سألته عن معناه
> قاللى عشان كنتى مكبكبة فى بعضك وانتى صغيرة
> ...




الله يرحموو
ايووة منيح اللي رديتي عالموضوع
لانو كنت مستغربة من اسمك الجميل
ميرسي لمشاركتك حبيبتي
ربنا معاكي ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى اسمك المستعار*



artamisss قال:


> انا معنى اسمى  ديانا  برضه يعنى ارتاميس هى ديانا وديانا هى ارتاميس
> احيانا صحابى دلوقتى  ينادونى  ب  ارتا  ههههه
> 
> بيتهيئلى ان اللى بيكتب اسمه الحقيقى فى النت بيعبر عن شخصيه واضحه او اللى فى قلبها على لسانها
> ده وجههههههههههه نظرى انا   ميرسى على الموضوع



ايوووة  جميل
ههههههههه ارتا

ميرسي لمشاركتك الجميلة
من زمان ماشفناكي
بتمنى تكوني بخير
ربنا معاكي ياغالية ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى اسمك المستعار*



فادية قال:


> انا بحب اسم فادي وفاديه لانهم بيرمزو لفداء المسيح لينا
> وبشوفهم اكتر الاسامي الي بتدل على المسيحيه
> اما الاسامي الي في المنتدى فكل واحد وليه طعم خاص وجميل اكيد
> موضوع جميل يا اروجه
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



ايوة صحيح
وفادي وفادية اسماء جميلة 
ومعانيهم اجمل
ميرسي لمشاركتك الطيبة
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى اسمك المستعار*

هجاوبك ياكوبكوب

ارووجة  ده اسم الدلع
وانا اسمي الحقيقي  اريج ومعناه الرائحة الذكية
فماحبيت اسجل باريج  لانه بحسه اسم تقيل  خاصة حرف الجيم اللي في نهايته


----------



## veansea (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى اسمك المستعار*

_انا معرفش اسمى كان معناه ايه وبعدين طلع اسم بلد فينسيا
بس انا كنت عاوزه فينسيه اسم كريم شعر عشان بحبه جدا
واكتر اسم بحبه كل اسامى اللى فى المنتدى
شخصيات لذيذه جدا​_


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى اسمك المستعار*

ميرسى يا أرووجه على ردك الرقيق وبعدين تعالى هنا مين اللى قالك ان اسمك تقيل بالعكس ده اسم حلو جدا" وحتى ريحته حلوه . أوعى تقولى كده تانى  . وربنا معاكى عشان منزعلش منك .ربنا معاكى يا قمر .


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى اسمك المستعار*

اولآ الموضوع جميل جدآ و فكرتة حلوة مميزة كتير

بصى يا ستى انا اخترت اسمى من كلمتين 

فراشة دى كان بابا بيقولهالى 

مسيحية كتبتها لأنى مسيحية و أفتخر بأنى مسيحية 

فحطيتهم جمب بعض لقيت الاسم طالع حلو متركب يعنى 

انا دخلت المنتدى من قبل ما اسجل ب 4 ايام 

و حفظتة عندى و كل ما ادخل اقرا شوية فية كضيفة و فى نفس الوقت كنت لسا بحضر للاسم اللى هادخل بية

اما اجمل اسم فى المنتدى و عجبنى هو My Rock 

طبعآ السبب هو المقصود بالأسم هو الرب يسوع صخرتى و صخرة كل مؤمن مسيحى

و شكرآ اروجة يا عسل​


----------



## coptic hero (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى اسمك المستعار*

*انا اسمى معناه البطل القبطى وهو لقب يستحقه كل من يعيش فى بلاد المسلمين وليس فى مصر فقط لآن وجودنا احياء حتى الان هو اكبر معجزة حتى الان*


----------



## ارووجة (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى اسمك المستعار*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> اولآ الموضوع جميل جدآ و فكرتة حلوة مميزة كتير
> 
> بصى يا ستى انا اخترت اسمى من كلمتين
> 
> ...



وارق واحلى فراشة مسيحية
ميرسي لمشاركتك الجميلة ياغالية
ربنا معاكي ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى اسمك المستعار*



coptic hero قال:


> *انا اسمى معناه البطل القبطى وهو لقب يستحقه كل من يعيش فى بلاد المسلمين وليس فى مصر فقط لآن وجودنا احياء حتى الان هو اكبر معجزة حتى الان*



اخي كوبتك هيروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
ازيك ياغاااااااااااااااااااالي
وين هالغيبة
لك وحشةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة
من زمان ماشفتك
ازيك
بتمنى تكون بخيررر

وانتا فعلا وتستحق لقب بطل  قبطي مسيحي
ربنا يباركك اخي الغالي ^_^


----------



## christ my lord (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى اسمك المستعار*

فكرة جميلة يا ارووجة

اما اختيار الاسم المستعار الخاص بىّ ( يوساب ) سببة يرجع لحبى الشديد لابن اختى الصغير الذى لا يتجاوز عمرة السنتين فانا اعشقة لخفة دمة وذكائة الحاد .. اما اسمى الحقيقى فانا اعتز بة جدا لانة يحمل معانى جميلة كما انة اسم لنبى عظيم ذات شخصية قوية جدا فى الكتاب المقدس ( إيليا ) وللعلم كانت مدينة القدس قديما تسمى بهذا الاسم  ... ومعنى اسم إيليا ( الة الرب ) لذلك عندما كان السيد المسيح على الصليب صرخ وقال ( إلى إلى لماذا تركتنى ) واعتقد الاخرين انة ينادى ايليا .. ولكنة كان ينادى الالة

وشكرا ليكى يا ارووجة على الفكرة الجميلة دى


----------



## Tabitha (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى اسمك المستعار*



ارووجة قال:


> *مامعنى اسمك المستعار في المنتدى؟؟
> *
> ​




*يعني **قيامة
(دلالة على قيامة ربنا يسوع المسيح بعد أن صلب ومات على الصليب)*




> ارووجة قال:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## joyce2 (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى اسمك المستعار*


أنا جويس وانا بحب الأسم ده قوى علشان انا بحب أقرا كتب جويس ماير وكل الناس المقربينى منى بيقول لى  جويس وده اسم غير اسم الدلع بتاعى
بيحسوا انى طريقتى لما باخذ تامل بقول باسلو ب معين كأنى جويس ماير.( طبعا الأسلوب أكيد مختلف بكتير ولكن مجرد تشابه).

:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## يوسف المطرف (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى اسمك المستعار*

*يسلمو عالموضوووع الروووووووووووعه

اما عن اسمي المستعار يوسف المطرف هو فنان مطرب كويتي روووعه  واحبه حييييل


اما عن اسم عجبني بالمنتدا ووجميل بصرااحه ماتابعت الاسامي وايد بس بقول فراشه مسيحيه00

وعن اغرب اسم امممممممممممممم مادري بصراااحه

وشكراا عالموضوووع التوووووب*


----------



## tina_tina (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى اسمك المستعار*

سلام ليكم جميعا وسلام يا ارووجة
واسمى المستعار( تينا ) ده اسم الدلع اللى بتناده بيه وكل الناس عرفانى بيه
لان اسمى الحقيقى ولاول مرة هقوله فى المنتدى هو (كريستين)
وشكرا على الموضوع​


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى اسمك المستعار*

معنى إسمي المستعار dark_angel هو ملاك الظلام 
و إخترت إسمي المستعار هذا لسببين السبب الأول هو أننا نعيش كملائكة في عالم مظلم موحش و كما قال سيدنا المسيح انتم نور العالم

و السبب الآخر هو ولعي بمسلسل تلفزيوني يحكي قصة فتاة عانة بحياتها و تحمل نفس إسم المسلسل 

أما أفضل إسم بنظري مستعار أعجبت به هو  إسم amir fikree أمير فكري

أعتقد إختاره لأن أحس بوجود المسيح في حياته حيث سيطر المسيح على حياته و تفكيره 

أما أغرب إسم شوفتوه في المنتدى هو lucky_pro وخصوصاً توقيعه فأعتقد أنه إنسان جريء


----------



## ارووجة (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى اسمك المستعار*



يوساب قال:


> فكرة جميلة يا ارووجة
> 
> اما اختيار الاسم المستعار الخاص بىّ ( يوساب ) سببة يرجع لحبى الشديد لابن اختى الصغير الذى لا يتجاوز عمرة السنتين فانا اعشقة لخفة دمة وذكائة الحاد .. اما اسمى الحقيقى فانا اعتز بة جدا لانة يحمل معانى جميلة كما انة اسم لنبى عظيم ذات شخصية قوية جدا فى الكتاب المقدس ( إيليا ) وللعلم كانت مدينة القدس قديما تسمى بهذا الاسم  ... ومعنى اسم إيليا ( الة الرب ) لذلك عندما كان السيد المسيح على الصليب صرخ وقال ( إلى إلى لماذا تركتنى ) واعتقد الاخرين انة ينادى ايليا .. ولكنة كان ينادى الالة
> 
> وشكرا ليكى يا ارووجة على الفكرة الجميلة دى




ربنا يخليهولك  ويحميه من اي شر
ميرسي لمشارك الجميلة  اخي العزيز
ربنا يباركك ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى اسمك المستعار*



Anestas!a قال:


> *يعني **قيامة
> (دلالة على قيامة ربنا يسوع المسيح بعد أن صلب ومات على الصليب)*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ارووجة (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى اسمك المستعار*



joyce2 قال:


> أنا جويس وانا بحب الأسم ده قوى علشان انا بحب أقرا كتب جويس ماير وكل الناس المقربينى منى بيقول لى  جويس وده اسم غير اسم الدلع بتاعى
> بيحسوا انى طريقتى لما باخذ تامل بقول باسلو ب معين كأنى جويس ماير.( طبعا الأسلوب أكيد مختلف بكتير ولكن مجرد تشابه).
> 
> :Love_Mailbox:



اسم تحفة
ميرسي لمشاركتك الجميلة
ربنا يباركك ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى اسمك المستعار*



يوسف المطرف قال:


> *يسلمو عالموضوووع الروووووووووووعه
> 
> اما عن اسمي المستعار يوسف المطرف هو فنان مطرب كويتي روووعه  واحبه حييييل
> 
> ...



حلو كتير
ميرسي لمشاركتك الطيبة
ربنا معاك اخي


----------



## ارووجة (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى اسمك المستعار*



tina_tina قال:


> سلام ليكم جميعا وسلام يا ارووجة
> واسمى المستعار( تينا ) ده اسم الدلع اللى بتناده بيه وكل الناس عرفانى بيه
> لان اسمى الحقيقى ولاول مرة هقوله فى المنتدى هو (كريستين)
> وشكرا على الموضوع​



حلو اوي
وكرستين اسم جميل جداااااااااا
ميرسي لمشاركتك الطيبة
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي


----------



## ارووجة (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى اسمك المستعار*



Dark_Angel2008 قال:


> معنى إسمي المستعار dark_angel هو ملاك الظلام
> و إخترت إسمي المستعار هذا لسببين السبب الأول هو أننا نعيش كملائكة في عالم مظلم موحش و كما قال سيدنا المسيح انتم نور العالم
> 
> و السبب الآخر هو ولعي بمسلسل تلفزيوني يحكي قصة فتاة عانة بحياتها و تحمل نفس إسم المسلسل
> ...



اختيار جميل اوي
ميرسي لمشاركتك الطيبة
ربنا يباركك اخي


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى اسمك المستعار*

*+*

موضوع جميل يا أرووجه .. ووحشتينا .. فين هالغيبه 

الإسم *REDEMPTION*  معناه .. *الفداء* .. أو *الخلاص *

و لا يحتاج لشرح


----------



## ارووجة (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى اسمك المستعار*



REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> موضوع جميل يا أرووجه .. ووحشتينا .. فين هالغيبه
> 
> ...




ليكني بهالدنيا
 ^_^
ميرسي لمشاركتك اخي الغالي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## crazy_girl (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى اسمك المستعار*

انا احب اقول ان اسم كريزي جيرل ده بتنادى بيه كتير اوى
ساعات فى البيت الى انب اسم الدلع
وفى المدرسة احيانا من زمايلي ومدرسيني اللى بحبهم وواخدة عليهم
وهنا فى المنتدى الاول كنت مشتركة باسمي وجنبيه اكتر اسم بحبه من اسماء دلعى
وفى مرة نسيت وكتبت فى اخر ردى على موضوع اختك : المجنونة ونسيت وماخدتش بالى لان الاسم ده بمضي بيه كتير اوى مع اصحابي ومع اى حد مش عايزة اكتب اسمي فيه وبيعرفونى على طول
بس ومن ساعتها والاسم ده بيقيوا ينادمونى بيه كتير لحد ماطلبت من كوبتك مان ( مينا ) انه يغير اسم دخلولى لكريزى جيرل مدام اخدتوا عليه هنا
امممممممممممممممم معلش اذا كنت طولت عليكوا بس هى دى قصة اسمي
وانا بحب اسماء كتير اوى هنا وده بيبقي على حسب الشخصية هى اللى بتلفت نظرى للاسم نفسه
واحب اشكرك موووووت ياارووجة ياقمر ياللى وحشتينا على الموضوع اللذيذ ده


----------



## Nemo (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى اسمك المستعار*

*الموضوع حلو أوى ونفسى أشاركك
انا اخترت نيمو عشان بحب السمكة دى أوى وبحس انها
نفسها تعمل كل حاجة خارج القيود وانا كمان كدا
اما عن الاسامى اللى بحبها crazy girl& coptic man**بس انا نفسى أسألك يا أرووجة يعنى ايه اسمك؟
لانى بجد مش عارفة أقول رأى فيه لانى مش فاهماه
هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى اسمك المستعار*

موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا 

وجديد كمان 

اما انا بق The Star


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى اسمك المستعار*

موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا 

وجديد كمان 

اما اسمى انا بق The Star الأسم غنى عن التعريف النجم ​


----------



## mrmr120 (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى اسمك المستعار*

موضوع تحفة ياارووجة
انا بقى mrmr120
مرمر دة اسم دلعى فى البيت ومن كل اهلى 
وفى المدرسة كل المدرسين الى واخدين عليا وانا واخدة عليهم 
يقولولى مرمر اما حكاية 120 دى 
وانا بسجل فى المنتدى اجى اكتب mrmr بس مش راضى لان فى حد دخل
بية قبل كدة قلت اعمل ايه بقى روحت لقيت قدامى 120
بس دى حكاية اسمى 
اما اكتر اسم غريب كاندى وكريزى طبعا​


----------



## اني بل (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى اسمك المستعار*

* مرحبا ارروجة:big32:

انا ايضاً   تسألت ايضاً عن الأسماء المستعارة ومعانيها ... وفرحت 

عندما رأيت سؤالك،:263na:  "  يعطيكي العافييية..." . 

انا احب الموسيقى والألحان والتسابيح الجميلة كثيرا  واتصور الحياة 

(ناشفة) من غير هم...   لهذا سميت نفسي Joyful Song  :mus35:*​


----------



## lousa188114 (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى اسمك المستعار*

الموضوع لذليذ اوي وبيقرب الاعضاء من بعض 
انا حكاية اسمي دي كانت عقدتي لما كنت في المدرسة في مصر وانا صغيرة كانت دايما المدرسة تناديني لوزة لانها مكانتش بتعرف تنطق اسمي لويزا ففضلت مسمايني لوزة لحد ماسبت المدرسة للاسف كل محاولاتي انها تنطق اسمي بائت بالفشل معها وطبعا اصحابي كانوا بيضحكوا علي 
فعلشان كدة اسم لوزة دة بيفكرني بمصر فاختارتة


----------



## MarMar2004 (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى اسمك المستعار*

انا اسمي مرمر لان الاسم ده غالي عليا اب اعترافي بيناديني بيه سيدنا الانبا كيرلس بينديني بيه اما 2004 فا في السنة دي انا اتعرفت علي اغلي صديقة ليا وهي الانتيم بتاعي


----------



## Basilius (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى اسمك المستعار*

AVADA CADAVRA 
مش اسمي الاصلي على النت 

انا كنت بخدم باسم  SEEKER_TO_MEET_JESUS 
ومعناة سائح للقاء يسوع 
وهوة دة اسمي الاصلي على النت 
لكن لما جيت اسجل بية في المنتدى رفضة مش عارف لية 

الاسم دة لة معزة في قلبي لانة اسم جميل جدا


----------



## maro_marmar (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى اسمك المستعار*

انا اخترت اسمى مارو_مرمر لان الاتنين اسماء دلع والكل بينادونى بيهم،اما اجمل اسماءفهم:كاندى وكاجو وارتاميس واسمك ارووجة، وبستغرب من الناس الى داخلة باسامى غريبة شوية،وشكرا لموضوعك الجميل ارووجة وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## Kathrina1 (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى اسمك المستعار*

اخترت كاترينا لسبين الاول بديهي واضح طبعا .. وهو علىاسم القديسة كاترينا

اما السبب الثاني فهو ان هذا الاسم هو اسم المعمودية تبعي:yaka:


----------



## الانبا ونس (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*الانبا ونس 

شفيع لكل الظروف 

شفيع الاقصر ​*


----------



## amjad-ri (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*انا اخترت اسمي لانه الشئ الوحيد *​ 
_*الباقي من ذكرى ابي*_​ 
_*و بالنسبة ل ri*_​ 
_*فهذا شئ اخر*_​ 
_*هذا اسم شخص كان عزيز علي جدا*_​ 
_*شكرا على الموضوع*_​ 
_*سلام ونعمة المسيح  مع اعضاء  الكنيسة العربية*_​


----------

